

Show HN: Need help with our new teaser page - Waevian

Hi there HN,<p>We&#x27;ve been testing our teaser page thanks to anyone that checked our page. We changed it a little bit to see if you guys will understand better what our project is about.<p>In short, Waevio will try to answer how things in the past are connected to the current events, even touching some personal experiences to some degree.<p>We launched new round of beta sign-ups, so feel free to submit your email address if you want to know more.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;teaser.waevio.com&#x2F;
======
Waevian
Clickable link: [http://teaser.waevio.com/](http://teaser.waevio.com/)

------
bramm
Nope, still don't get it.

